

Rapidshare loses €24m copyright infringement lawsuit - sho
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/achtung-rapidshare-hit-with-24m-fine-content-filter-rules.ars

======
aj
Actually the article is incorrect. The correct news is that GEMA has won the
case in getting Rapidshare to block songs _worth_ 24 million euros. The actual
fine is not stated.

